# SG400 ink



## mikewohlwend (Apr 19, 2007)

I have read down through a few threads on here about ink and had a question.

I am just getting into this and picked up the printer at a great cost. But the ink levels are getting low and I will need ink shortly.

Do they make refillable cartridges for the SG400 or do you have to buy the sublijet ink?


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

Sublijet Inks for the SG400 only come in cartridges. You won't get as much prints out of your first set of inks due to the printer having to fill the tubes with ink for the initial setup. Your second set of inks should last you a bit longer.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

And don't be to alarmed when it says low ink, they last quite a while


----------



## mikewohlwend (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Sucks that you can't do a CIS, but I may just have to upgrade to something that can along with the bigger format.


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

There is a seller on ebay that sells refillable cartridges and bulk ink for the Ricoh printers. They are the same cartridges that your printer takes the designation changed when sawgrass started manufacturing them


----------



## mikewohlwend (Apr 19, 2007)

Bought refillable cartridges for the 3110. They fit fine, but the ink doesn't work. Get a message saying it's not Sawgrass ink and might void my warranty. Won't let me proceed from there.


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm thinking it might be something that sawgrass did to the software when they started producing the printers


----------



## mikewohlwend (Apr 19, 2007)

Now to figure out a way around that. I don't care if it voids my warranty.


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

Mike, you get the error message on the printer or the PC/software?


----------



## mikewohlwend (Apr 19, 2007)

It was on the printer. I got past it finally. And have everything up and running


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Joto Paper said:


> Sublijet Inks for the SG400 only come in cartridges. *You won't get as much prints out of your first set of inks due to the printer having to fill the tubes with ink for the initial setup. * Your second set of inks should last you a bit longer.


That is not correct.

Those inks are not wasted, they are just inside the printer filling the ink lines initially, _you still get the same number of prints from the 1st cart as any other cart._

It is just that after the first cart install you will notice the cart is much more used up than subsequent carts when installed. The inks didn't vanish though.


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

never said that the ink was wasted. The number of prints you can get from the first initial set is less before you require a second set of inks. 

yes the inks in the lines can be used, but only after inserting the second set.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Initial fill used about 1/3 of standard size carts. Typical coverage letter size prints use 1% of ink. So you start with 400% (4x100%). After charge you are left with about 300%.. So if you could use ink evenly (which you can't), that means you can print about 300 letter pages with medium coverage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Joto Paper said:


> never said that the ink was wasted. The number of prints you can get from the first initial set is less before you require a second set of inks.
> 
> yes the inks in the lines can be used, but only after inserting the second set.


But what you stated is incorrect, technically.

*"You won't get as much prints out of your first set of inks due to the printer having to fill the tubes with ink for the initial setup."*

You didn't state the inks were wasted but it is implied by your statement. 

Your statement is not true. You will get the same amount of prints from your 1st of carts as your 2nd or 3rd or 4th etc. only some variation from using different graphics is all. I know you know what you mean ... but you are not communicating it correctly.


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

I think there is a misunderstanding here. I didn't mean to mislead.

Most people will consider the print output of a set of inks by how much they can print from it before a second set is inserted into the printer. 

I was just trying to simplify it for everyone on the forum as starting out is very daunting and wanted to skip the theory behind it.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Joto Paper said:


> I think there is a misunderstanding here. I didn't mean to mislead.
> 
> Most people will consider the print output of a set of inks by how much they can print from it before a second set is inserted into the printer.
> 
> I was just trying to simplify it for everyone on the forum as starting out is very daunting and wanted to skip the theory behind it.


Agree, you weren't trying to mislead.


----------



## dadda (Jul 29, 2015)

mikewohlwend said:


> It was on the printer. I got past it finally. And have everything up and running


Can you please share how you bypassed that error as i am having the same issue


----------



## mikewohlwend (Apr 19, 2007)

dadda said:


> Can you please share how you bypassed that error as i am having the same issue


I will have to check this weekend. I rarely even use the printer anymore.


----------



## dadda (Jul 29, 2015)

mikewohlwend said:


> I will have to check this weekend. I rarely even use the printer anymore.


I read something about chip reset but was not able to find any tutorial on how to perform that. so i didn't order these ricoh refillable cartridges.
I received this printer with 15% sublijet hd ink, and i do not want to pay a fortune for original ink as there might be a way to use other sublimation inks
Please let me know if you figured something out
thank you


----------



## 996porsche (Jun 23, 2011)

These refillable cartridges and ink will work with the SG 400 and SG 800. Since the SG400-800 printers are SG Branded Ricoh printers they have their own SG firmware on them. When you insert the cartridges the printer will say it will void your warranty. Typical SG scare tactics to keep you purchasing their overpriced inks. Simply enter continue and bypass the warning and the printer will work as normal. The printer low ink will not register anymore so we just manually check the ink levels by removing them and physically checking the ink levels. The ink cartridges are clear so you can easily see how mush ink is in the cartridge.


----------



## Ol Dad (Jan 12, 2008)

mikewohlwend said:


> It was on the printer. I got past it finally. And have everything up and running


So how did you get rid of the error message?


----------



## mikewohlwend (Apr 19, 2007)

996porsche said:


> These refillable cartridges and ink will work with the SG 400 and SG 800. Since the SG400-800 printers are SG Branded Ricoh printers they have their own SG firmware on them. When you insert the cartridges the printer will say it will void your warranty. Typical SG scare tactics to keep you purchasing their overpriced inks. Simply enter continue and bypass the warning and the printer will work as normal. The printer low ink will not register anymore so we just manually check the ink levels by removing them and physically checking the ink levels. The ink cartridges are clear so you can easily see how mush ink is in the cartridge.





Ol Dad said:


> So how did you get rid of the error message?


Just try this process. I don't even own the printer anymore.


----------



## mikewohlwend (Apr 19, 2007)

Ol Dad said:


> So how did you get rid of the error message?


Just try the process above this. I don't even own the printer anymore.


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

Just be aware, you may not have voided the warranty, but Sawgrass is now asking for a picture of your inks if you try to contact them. If you don't have sublijet inks in there, they will not help you.


----------



## BJSPUTER (Oct 26, 2012)

mfatty500 said:


> And don't be to alarmed when it says low ink, they last quite a while


Truth. Mine been saying low ink since April and I'm still printing lol.


----------

